# So wait......is FA intended to be a porn site first and art/social site second?



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

Because it really is seeming more and more like that.
Most of the userbase is there for porn. 
Dragoneer is painfully open about his own fetishes and porn, and has fictional sex (and maybe real sex) with other users. 
There are advertisements for porn all over the site. 
Even non-adult art is usually fetish based.

The site clearly tailors to a porn and fetish obsessed userbase.

Why does everybody share their fetishes with eachother?!?! And make them part of their character descriptions! "I have a purple dog shaft and like scat" was pretty damn close to what I saw on someone's apparently "clean" fursuit reference. Sorry, but even if you don't fuck in it, telling people what that character likes to do with his "twin brother" is just way too much for me to consider them a clean fursuiter. That's gross! Keep it to yourself and your partner(s). What's the allure of being a virtual pornstar/whore/slut? Why would you want all of your friends to know what gets you off?!?

Are all (most) furries perverts? Is that a redundant statement?
Porn frightens me! Especially furry porn because the idea of being attracted sexually to a something with an animal face bothers me. But I love furry art and fursuits and some of the people on FA are really awesome, so I stick around.

Are there any furry art sites that aren't for porn? I just am really starting to get bothered by this but have not found any comparably active furry sites for art or social networking.

What's (one of the many things) wrong with FA?

social networking + porn site = creepy mass of people jacking off to eachother


Furthermore, when I disallow mature artwork there are still nasty ads, vore pictures, inflation pictures, babyfur pictures, etc. And the occasional misflagged mature piece. Also if someone watches me or tries to make friends, then I can't tell if they're a scary perv or not unless I allow mature artwork. More than once I've chatted with someone for a little bit only to find out that they have thousands of porn pictures favorited, I don't want to be friends with someone when I know what they get off to, and would be exposed to pictures of it constantly.

So many things I can't unsee!! Never enough eyebleach......

T_T


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't like it? Move on, more multicolored dog dicks for US to oogle over.

Not all of us get off to animal head people porn. I don't. I like to draw fucked up shit but I don't get my rocks off to it. Maybe you are being a bit harsh to judge friendship over what a person likes to get off to. It isn't affecting you really and it seems a bit unfair. They can be normal people to your face but be freaks in the bedroom. I cannot see how their fetishes would harm your friendship.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Don't like it? Move on, more multicolored dog dicks for US to oogle over.
> 
> Not all of us get off to animal head people porn. I don't. I like to draw fucked up shit but I don't get my rocks off to it. Maybe you are being a bit harsh to judge friendship over what a person likes to get off to. It isn't affecting you really and it seems a bit unfair. They can be normal people to your face but be freaks in the bedroom. I cannot see how their fetishes would harm your friendship.


 You misundertand me, that or I am not making myself clear. I respect all lifestyles and types of people. I don't respect being public about it with your firends and strangers. Like, "Oh hey bro check out this pic I commissioned of me getting tentacle raped by a dog/goat monster." "Oh wow, murr, that's hot, *favorite*" That's not the friendship I'm looking for. Heck, I have my own strange fetishes but I don't tell people about them. I like to keep my art and social life separate from my kinks. The question at hand it, which is FA intended to be: porn site or art/social site? Or it it supposed to happily combine both, because that's where I start feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 12, 2011)

You are aware that humans are sexual creatures right? That does not mean however that FA is mostly for porn. If it were our stats of submissions would reflect mostly porn, except that most of our submissions are mostly NOT porn. So please do your research before you make assumptions sweetie.

Now if you really are bothered by seeing the porn I highly suggest you turn on the filter. That's the nice about the filter option is that you don't have to see the porn if you don't want to.

Now for the rest of what you have to say please _remember_ that human beings in general are perverted creatures. They are sexual creatures...and every single community out there has their share of perversion and porn. It exists in great numbers in the science fiction community, the anime community, the gamer community...it's in every sub-group and sub-culture out there. When you go online there is literally porn everywhere and of everything. That's the nature of how things are and you should not put to much into it, or judge too much by it.

EDIT: And really furries are not all about porn. It's just that unlike many other groups we don't really have a canon to hide behind. We have our content and that's pretty much it. Eh...that's a really complicated thing to get into. You'd have to cross analyze multiple groups to understand where I am going with this.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> You are aware that humans are sexual creatures right? That does not mean however that FA is mostly for porn. If it were our stats of submissions would reflect mostly porn, except that most of our submissions are mostly NOT porn. So please do your research before you make assumptions sweetie.
> 
> Now if you really are bothered by seeing the porn I highly suggest you turn on the filter. That's the nice about the filter option is that you don't have to see the porn if you don't want to.
> 
> Now for the rest of what you have to say please remember that human beings in general are perverted creatures. They are sexual creatures...and every single community out there has their share of perversion and porn. It exists in great numbers in the science fiction community, the anime community, the gamer community...it's in every sub-group and sub-culture out there. When you go online there is literally porn everywhere and of everything. That's the nature of how things are and you should not put to much into it, or judge too much by it.



=/ I really am not intending for this to be an attack on fetishes or porn. I understand and accept both. I don't care at all what people do in their bedroom, but I don't want to know about it. What I am trying to address here is the uncomfortableness I feel when people combine their social life with their sex life. I feel the two should be separate.

Also, turning off my mature filter (it's almost always off anyways) doesn't block all the fetishy stuff. I don't want to be friends with someone who is mainly on FA for a fetish. I'm a modest and shy person, and it ruins my courage and drive to make friends when I am emotionally disturbed by furry porn (particularly that of characters I loved from childhood - please leave Tail's ass alone T_T).


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> You misundertand me, that or I am not making myself clear. I respect all lifestyles and types of people. I don't respect being public about it with your firends and strangers. Like, "Oh hey bro check out this pic I commissioned of me getting tentacle raped by a dog/goat monster." "Oh wow, murr, that's hot, *favorite*" That's not the friendship I'm looking for. Heck, I have my own strange fetishes but I don't tell people about them. I like to keep my art and social life separate from my kinks. The question at hand it, which is FA intended to be: porn site or art/social site? Or it it supposed to happily combine both, because that's where I start feeling uncomfortable.


 its an art site that allows porn, and like common sense say "You dont have to" in other words if you dont like it you dont have to be here, and/or dont have to post your fetishes...to which like a small group of furries "We'll find out your fetish even thru your clean works"

Also it seems that you believe folks on FA become friends just cause of their fetish...note I hate hyper furs but I'm friends with a hyper fur just cause they dont talk about it non stop and we rather play video games.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its an art site that allows porn, and like common sense say "You dont have to" in other words if you dont like it you dont have to be here, and/or dont have to post your fetishes...to which like a small group of furries "We'll find out your fetish even thru your clean works"
> 
> Also it seems that you believe folks on FA become friends just cause of their fetish...note I hate hyper furs but I'm friends with a hyper fur just cause they don't talk about it non stop and we rather play video games.



-sigh- Of course it's a choice. And you won't believe how much FA has opened my eyes to how strange people are even though they have scary (imo) fetishes. I have become immensely more accepting of it. But the level of openness is what bothers me. Where else in the world do friends share and talk about and draw fetish art for eachother? It's frustrating to see someone who has a cute fursuit and I go to their page to see what they're like and there it is, right on their profile, all of their fetishes and kinks and whatnot. I don't want to give that fursuiter a hug anymore. =[ It makes me uncomfortable is all, and I feel out of place on FA because of it. When it comes to sex I am shy and somewhat immature. In fact, seeing balto porn on DA at age 11 was enough to make me stay away from the fandom until two years ago. I feel that I am surely a "furry" whatever that means. And I have made many awesome friends through FA, some of which do have some fetish art and porn on their profiles but it's not _who they are_. Even as you noted above you have a friend who _is_ a hyperfur, not _is into_ hyperfurs. There is a difference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff go onto popufur and look at who is the majority.
Your question is answered, and you're welcome [/thread]


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> =/ I really am not intending for this to be an attack on fetishes or porn. I understand and accept both. I don't care at all what people do in their bedroom, but I don't want to know about it. What I am trying to address here is the uncomfortableness I feel when people combine their social life with their sex life. I feel the two should be separate.
> 
> Also, turning off my mature filter (it's almost always off anyways) doesn't block all the fetishy stuff. I don't want to be friends with someone who is mainly on FA for a fetish. I'm a modest and shy person, and it ruins my courage and drive to make friends when I am emotionally disturbed by furry porn (particularly that of characters I loved from childhood - please leave Tail's ass alone T_T).


 
I completely agree 100% that people should not mix their social life and their sex life. However people in general are not always good about what they should do and what they do. The Furaffinity Administration however has no control over how treat their social life and their sexual life or interest.  That some people combine things that perhaps should be private is...not something we can really do much about unless it breaks the rules in some way.

That said the fact some people do things you don't agree with does not mean FA cares more about porn and is mostly about porn and social stuff second. Really Fur Affinity is a highly socially driven site. There are so many group accounts there built around social ideas, including fur-meets, and location. If you live in X state in X country you may find a group that is for that area, and in doing so find other furs around you. There are countless people who keep track of others using FA, contacting, talking, commenting, planning, commissioning...etc. In time we can all expect perhaps more social features to give people more flexibility and freedom.

I understand you are uncomfortable but..there is not much one can do. You can choose to watch only people who do general art, and try befriend just furries who keep their sexual life private. I wish you great luck with that. However...you could try to learn to be somewhat tolerant of people's stuff if they at least do not flaunt it in your face publicly. Surely that counts for something? If people in real life keep that stuff out of your face publicly, is it really that big of a deal if they use FA to locate people who cater to their bedroom activities and have a few porn faves here and there and maybe a few commissions?


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spliff go onto popufur and look at who is the majority.
> Your question is answered, and you're welcome [/thread]


 Believe it or not, that is EXACTLY what prompted me to start this thread.
But I thank you anyhow.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't wish to offend you, but you're being really immature about this. So you get porn sometimes when you don't want to see porn, so what? When I'm looking for furry porn, sometimes I get stuff that I don't like, it's no big deal, I just ignore it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Believe it or not, that is EXACTLY what prompted me to start this thread.
> But I thank you anyhow.


 I know how you feel, a yiffsuiter wondered why I didn't want him to give me a hug.
I'm a, "prune" so what?


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I completely agree 100% that people should not mix their social life and their sex life. However people in general are not always good about what they should do and what they do. The Furaffinity Administration however has no control over how treat their social life and their sexual life or interest.  That some people combine things that perhaps should be private is...not something we can really do much about unless it breaks the rules in some way.
> 
> That said the fact some people do things you don't agree with does not mean FA cares more about porn and is mostly about porn and social stuff second. Really Fur Affinity is a highly socially driven site. There are so many group accounts there built around social ideas, including fur-meets, and location. If you live in X state in X country you may find a group that is for that area, and in doing so find other furs around you. There are countless people who keep track of others using FA, contacting, talking, commenting, planning, commissioning...etc. In time we can all expect perhaps more social features to give people more flexibility and freedom.
> 
> I understand you are uncomfortable but..there is not much one can do. You can choose to watch only people who do general art, and try befriend just furries who keep their sexual life private. I wish you great luck with that. However...you could try to learn to be somewhat tolerant of people's stuff if they at least do not flaunt it in your face publicly. Surely that counts for something? If people in real life keep that stuff out of your face publicly, is it really that big of a deal if they use FA to locate people who cater to their bedroom activities and have a few porn faves here and there and maybe a few commissions?


 You are absolutely right, and I suppose it's much more vivid to me than someone who has been in the fandom longer. I've never seen people behave so rudely, dramatically, and slutty as some of the furries I've met on FA. It's shocking to say the least. This site really is making me a more tolerant person though. Just today I got a favorite and a watch from a babyfur. Used to be, that was an insult rather than a compliment. I didn't want babyfurs to like my art. But today I was thinking about it about I ended up having a talk with my boyfriend about acceptance of people and how it's okay to be a babyfur and okay to be public about it at least somewhere. I understand that FA is the only place some people know of to go to see and share what they like. But no matter how I look at it and try to be okay with it, I can't. I feel very uncomfortable browsing around sometimes, and more than embarrassed to go on the site around friends who aren't furries, with or without the filter. If the social aspect of the site didn't exist, I wouldn't be here. I just wish there were more standards of decency on the site, and perhaps for the admin and in particular the owner to be less open about their fetishes since they are the "face" of the site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> You are absolutely right, and I suppose it's much more vivid to me than someone who has been in the fandom longer. I've never seen people behave so rudely, dramatically, and slutty as some of the furries I've met on FA. It's shocking to say the least. This site really is making me a more tolerant person though. Just today I got a favorite and a watch from a babyfur. Used to be, that was an insult rather than a compliment. I didn't want babyfurs to like my art. But today I was thinking about it about I ended up having a talk with my boyfriend about acceptance of people and how it's okay to be a babyfur and okay to be public about it at least somewhere. I understand that FA is the only place some people know of to go to see and share what they like. But no matter how I look at it and try to be okay with it, I can't. I feel very uncomfortable browsing around sometimes, and more than embarrassed to go on the site around friends who aren't furries, with or without the filter. If the social aspect of the site didn't exist, I wouldn't be here. I just wish there were more standards of decency on the site, and perhaps for the admin and in particular the owner to be less open about their fetishes since they are the "face" of the site.


 What you can do is develop friendships with people you like and such instead of those in it for sex.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 12, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> I don't wish to offend you, but you're being really immature about this. So you get porn sometimes when you don't want to see porn, so what? When I'm looking for furry porn, sometimes I get stuff that I don't like, it's no big deal, I just ignore it.


 As I said before, I _am_ immature, especially about sex and porn. I feel that's part of what I consider myself a furry. I love talking walking people animals and animals in general. I'll never grow out of cartoons or stuffed animals, and I act like a little kid half the time. I know how to be mature and I live on my own, pay my own bills, and work hard everyday so don't give me crap about it. The point at hand is that I feel that awesome cute, fluffy, furry stuff does not mix with nasty, kinky, murry purry stuff. But so many people do mix it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> As I said before, I _am_ immature, especially about sex and porn. I feel that's part of what I consider myself a furry. I love talking walking people animals and animals in general. I'll never grow out of cartoons or stuffed animals, and I act like a little kid half the time. I know how to be mature and I live on my own, pay my own bills, and work hard everyday so don't give me crap about it. The point at hand is that I feel that awesome cute, fluffy, furry stuff does not mix with nasty, kinky, murry purry stuff. But so many people do mix it.


 What most furries don't realize is the anthros are necessary to furry, but sex isn't necessary to furry.
IMO you should not give a fuck about the perverts and just go about your day.
inb4 someone starts arguing with me about the definition of, "pervert".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I know how you feel, a yiffsuiter wondered why I didn't want him to give me a hug.
> I'm a, "prune" so what?


 
You mean PRUDE right? Prune is like something old people eat to stay regular.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You mean PRUDE right? Prune is like something old people eat to stay regular.


 <Sorry drunk.
Considering I just had tequila I am not making as many grammatical mistakes as you would expect.


----------



## Browder (Jun 12, 2011)

FA is intended to be an art site that caters to furries and promotes freedom of expression as much as it can allow. If the userbase primarily responds to porn ads, and chooses to draw fetish artwork then you should worry about the userbase and not the focus of the site.



CannonFodder said:


> <Sorry drunk.
> Considering I just had tequila I am not making as many grammatical mistakes as you would expect.


 Drunkposting. Don't do it. >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

Browder said:


> FA is intended to be an art site that caters to furries and promotes freedom of expression as much as it can allow. If the userbase primarily responds to porn ads, and chooses to draw fetish artwork then you should worry about the userbase and not the focus of the site.


 FA had good intentions, but forgot who is the average furry.
Really the only real way they could fix the problem is if they auto-balanced popularity.  Like if something is porn knock it down a few pegs on the popularity in the search function.


Browder said:


> Drunkposting. Don't do it. >:[


Apparently alcohol doesn't effect me that much, just makes me piss alot.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> You are absolutely right, and I suppose it's much more vivid to me than someone who has been in the fandom longer. I've never seen people behave so rudely, dramatically, and slutty as some of the furries I've met on FA. It's shocking to say the least. This site really is making me a more tolerant person though. Just today I got a favorite and a watch from a babyfur. Used to be, that was an insult rather than a compliment. I didn't want babyfurs to like my art. But today I was thinking about it about I ended up having a talk with my boyfriend about acceptance of people and how it's okay to be a babyfur and okay to be public about it at least somewhere. I understand that FA is the only place some people know of to go to see and share what they like. But no matter how I look at it and try to be okay with it, I can't. I feel very uncomfortable browsing around sometimes, and more than embarrassed to go on the site around friends who aren't furries, with or without the filter. If the social aspect of the site didn't exist, I wouldn't be here. I just wish there were more standards of decency on the site, and perhaps for the admin and in particular the owner to be less open about their fetishes since they are the "face" of the site.


 
You know you are again, on the internet. This is unfortunately, a place where many many people act out in ways they would never in real life. It's part of the whole being anonymous thing I suppose. It's not just on FA either. It's in so many places and in so many corners of the internet these days.

I have nothing more to say to this.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 13, 2011)

Browder said:


> FA is intended to be an art site that caters to furries and promotes freedom of expression as much as it can allow. If the userbase primarily responds to porn ads, and chooses to draw fetish artwork then you should worry about the userbase and not the focus of the site.
> 
> 
> Drunkposting. Don't do it. >:[



Point duly noted. However the people that created that focus for the site *cough*Dragoneer*cough* are PART of the userbase, and most definitely part of the fetish/social combining aspect of the site.


On a side note: does anyone else get the feeling that the Fender in this month's banner seems to be saying "I see what you're doing there, dog dicks, eh?" or something along those lines?


----------



## Browder (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> FA had good intentions, but forgot who is the average furry.
> Really the only real way they could fix the problem is if they auto-balanced popularity.  Like if something is porn knock it down a few pegs on the popularity in the search function.


 There is no problem. That was my point. Auto-balancing would be terrible and manipulative because we are trying to give the people what they want based on their interests and not what we should think their interests should be. The people want porn. Whatever. Let them have it. The majority has spoken.



Spliff Kitten said:


> Point duly noted. However the people that  created that focus for the site *cough*Dragoneer*cough* are PART of the  userbase, and most definitely part of the fetish/social combining aspect  of the site.


It would be all kinds of terrible for me to speak for Dragoneer, but I bet you that if he had started out without porn and refused to add any up until now, FA would not be that different. Dragoneer would just be pissed because he could never place the  commissions he had always wanted.



Spliff Kitten said:


> On a side  note: does anyone else get the feeling that the Fender in this month's  banner seems to be saying "I see what you're doing there, dog dicks,  eh?" or something along those lines?


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 13, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know you are again, on the internet. This is unfortunately, a place where many many people act out in ways they would never in real life. It's part of the whole being anonymous thing I suppose. It's not just on FA either. It's in so many places and in so many corners of the internet these days.
> 
> I have nothing more to say to this.


Can you tell me just one more thing? How do you say your name? Terp-duh-warf? Trip-dee-werf? Ter-are-ped-warf? I can stop trying to say it!! D=<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> On a side note: does anyone else get the feeling that the Fender in this month's banner seems to be saying "I see what you're doing there, dog dicks, eh?" or something along those lines?


 That would be the greatest banner ever.
That'd be funny if there was a speech bubble saying, "I see you touching yourself".


Browder said:


> There is no problem. That was my point.  Auto-balancing would be terrible and manipulative because we are trying  to give the people what they want based on their interests and not what  we should think their interests should be. The people want porn.  Whatever. Let them have it. The majority has spoken.


 Auto-balancing on the other hand would promote higher quality because right now to become popular draw porn.  If they auto-balanced then they wouldn't be able to do that anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 13, 2011)

There are a LOT of clean cartoonists that draw non-fetish work and certainly non-sexual work. Just hang out for a while and you'll see how your network of friends and artists will grow. See an artist you like? Browse their Favorites. Chances are that they will like artwork similar to what they draw.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a feeling that the OP is bitching for the sake of bitching.
You know...like a soccer mom on her period?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> -sigh- Of course it's a choice. And you won't believe how much FA has opened my eyes to how strange people are even though they have scary (imo) fetishes. I have become immensely more accepting of it. But the level of openness is what bothers me. Where else in the world do friends share and talk about and draw fetish art for eachother? It's frustrating to see someone who has a cute fursuit and I go to their page to see what they're like and there it is, right on their profile, all of their fetishes and kinks and whatnot. I don't want to give that fursuiter a hug anymore. =[ It makes me uncomfortable is all, and I feel out of place on FA because of it. When it comes to sex I am shy and somewhat immature. In fact, seeing balto porn on DA at age 11 was enough to make me stay away from the fandom until two years ago. I feel that I am surely a "furry" whatever that means. And I have made many awesome friends through FA, some of which do have some fetish art and porn on their profiles but it's not _who they are_. Even as you noted above you have a friend who _is_ a hyperfur, not _is into_ hyperfurs. There is a difference.


 you think FA opened your eyes...go to SoFurry, GO THERE, its actually worst than FA. Go look at their forums and notice the RP section 80% of the RPs on that sites Forum is TYPE FUCKING


----------



## Browder (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Auto-balancing on the other hand  would promote higher quality because right now to become popular draw  porn.  If they auto-balanced then they wouldn't be able to do that  anymore.


Again you're missing the point. The userbase determines the 'quality'.  An auto balance wouldn't be true to the site's desires.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a feeling that the OP is bitching for the sake of bitching.
> You know...like a soccer mom on her period?


Except FA is not her goal scoring honor student. FA is the girl playing left full-back with bad hair and a severe overbite.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Point duly noted. However the people that created that focus for the site *cough*Dragoneer*cough* are PART of the userbase, and most definitely part of the fetish/social combining aspect of the site.
> 
> 
> On a side note: does anyone else get the feeling that the Fender in this month's banner seems to be saying "I see what you're doing there, dog dicks, eh?" or something along those lines?



What exactly is your point? Oh no the head the site happens to have faves of mature content and or commission it? You may not agree with it but is it really an issue? Do you think if the head of a site that has porn having his page clean of it makes any sort of a difference or does anything for your viewing experience? It's not his page you are going to mostly be viewing when you are on FA. You said you are uncomfortable but his page being "clean" if it were would not change anything. So lets not turn this subject in talking about Neer. It is not relevant to this topic or really necessary.



Spliff Kitten said:


> Can you tell me just one more thing? How do  you say your name? Terp-duh-warf? Trip-dee-werf? Ter-are-ped-warf? I  can stop trying to say it!! D=<


 
It's pronounced trip-dwarf, most furs  call me trp (pronounced trip) in shorthand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2011)

Browder said:


> Again you're missing the point. The userbase determines the 'quality'.  An auto balance wouldn't be true to the site's desires.


 I do understand your point, but the thing is that-
porn=popularity
Imo a auto-balance system would fuck up alot of popufur's get rich scheme's and then they'd have to resort to actual skill instead of turning out that much porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I do understand your point, but the thing is that-
> porn=popularity
> Imo a auto-balance system would fuck up alot of popufur's get rich scheme's and then they'd have to resort to actual skill instead of turning out that much porn.


 how come I'm not popular yet >[



oh wait I buy porn for OTHER Folks, not of my chars much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how come I'm not popular yet >[
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait I buy porn for OTHER Folks, not of my chars much.


 And not to mention you deleted most of your gallery.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a feeling that the OP is bitching for the sake of bitching.
> You know...like a soccer mom on her period?


=[ That fact that you compared me to a soccer mom really does hurt my feelings you know.
But alas, you are wrong, I'm bitching for the sake of clarification and curiosity.



Crysix Fousen said:


> you think FA opened your eyes...go to SoFurry, GO THERE, its actually worst than FA. Go look at their forums and notice the RP section 80% of the RPs on that sites Forum is TYPE FUCKING



Briefly looked into SoFurry on my hunt for another furry site. Noticed the "cum" feature. Ran for my life.



Trpdwarf said:


> What exactly is your point? Oh no the head the site happens to have faves of mature content and or commission it? You may not agree with it but is it really an issue? Do you think if the head of a site that has porn having his page clean of it makes any sort of a difference or does anything for your viewing experience? It's not his page you are going to mostly be viewing when you are on FA. You said you are uncomfortable but his page being "clean" if it were would not change anything. So lets not turn this subject in talking about Neer. It is not relevant to this topic or really necessary.


The issue is that it makes me question _why_ the site was created and what it's purpose is. As I said in the first place, and especially as a newcomer to the fandom, this site really _seems_ like it is mainly for porn and sharing art, but more so for porn. When the owner is not only involved in the porn loving and creating side of FA, but is known for being a yiffy, giant penised, digimon, that's where I start to question things. I want a leader with a message I can stand behind. "Let's accept everything and draw porn and masturbate all day - OH SHIT - we can't allow cub porn because of the law......dammit" is not a message I can stand behind, sorry. I'm not going to leave the site, and I will ignore as far I as am able, but it's not hard to see why the outside world thinks we're perverts.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 13, 2011)

I can never quite understand why furries always insist in downplaying what really is such a large aspect of the fandom, regardless of what the submission numbers state.

Such silliness, time spent in any chatroom with furries will say enough.


----------



## Browder (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I do understand your point, but the thing is that-
> porn=popularity
> Imo a auto-balance system would fuck up alot of popufur's get rich scheme's and then they'd have to resort to actual skill instead of turning out that much porn.


Funny? Yes. Moral? No.



Spliff Kitten said:


> The issue is that it makes me question _why_ the site was created and what it's purpose is. As I said in the first place, and especially as a newcomer to the fandom, this site really _seems_ like it is mainly for porn and sharing art, but more so for porn. When the owner is not only involved in the porn loving and creating side of FA, but is known for being a yiffy, giant penised, digimon, that's where I start to question things. I want a leader with a message I can stand behind. "Let's accept everything and draw porn and masturbate all day - OH SHIT - we can't allow cub porn because of the law......dammit" is not a message I can stand behind, sorry. I'm not going to leave the site, and I will ignore as far I as am able, but it's not hard to see why the outside world thinks we're perverts.


 Well have we clarified enough for you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2011)

Browder said:


> Funny? Yes. Moral? No.


 <- Moral relativist
Convince me.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 13, 2011)

Browder said:


> Well have we clarified enough for you?



>.>

<.<


Well.....I guess so.....
I'm still confused and uncomfortable as shit though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> =[ That fact that you compared me to a soccer mom really does hurt my feelings you know.
> But alas, you are wrong, I'm bitching for the sake of clarification and curiosity.


 
Not just a Soccer mom, but a Soccer mom on her period. There's a difference. :V



Spliff Kitten said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


 
It's there. Deal with it or go to Neopets.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> And not to mention you deleted most of your gallery.


 which consisted of mostly gift art to other folks which is the stuff I deleted


Spliff Kitten said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


 then dont be on ANY furry art website then
theres no other way


----------



## Browder (Jun 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> <- Moral relativist
> Convince me.


So am I, but you knew what I meant and for my purposes here that's largely irrelevant.

Moral as in what allows for the most freedom of expression and preference for everyone on the site.  So in other words whatever caters to the largest view within the confines of the AUP.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> The issue is that it makes me question _why_ the site was created and what it's purpose is. As I said in the first place, and especially as a newcomer to the fandom, this site really _seems_ like it is mainly for porn and sharing art, but more so for porn. When the owner is not only involved in the porn loving and creating side of FA, but is known for being a yiffy, giant penised, digimon, that's where I start to question things. I want a leader with a message I can stand behind. "Let's accept everything and draw porn and masturbate all day - OH SHIT - we can't allow cub porn because of the law......dammit" is not a message I can stand behind, sorry. I'm not going to leave the site, and I will ignore as far I as am able, but it's not hard to see why the outside world thinks we're perverts.



I cannot tell you what the purpose of the site was when created because I was not around here on FA when the previous owner created it. What I can tell however is that our stats reflect that the majority content is general art. As a site we exist to try to give people as many freedoms as we can. That may mean you see a lot of adult content but you don't have to see it. It seems to me however at this time there is no point to this thread beyond "I don't like the site owner" and that is not constructive and it serves no useful point.

Also the world does not see us as perverts, however there are many furries who see the world as seeing us that way. I call it a persecution complex. When you get a little older in the fandom you'll understand it. That said thread locked as this no longer serves a purpose. The only way we are going to make FA comfortable for you is to get rid of the porn(that will not happen, and there is nothing about the site owners page that can be done to make you feel happier on this site or distract people from the fact FA does have an adult side for adults.


----------

